
Show HN: Dejavu – The missing web UI for Elasticsearch (1.0.0 release) - sidi
https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu
======
sidi
We first did a Show HN ~1.5 years ago; this is a super major overhaul with
active development since and close to 100 issue fixes.

Direct link to try it out -
[https://opensource.appbase.io/dejavu/](https://opensource.appbase.io/dejavu/).

* The biggest change today is the ability to import data into Elasticsearch directly via JSON and CSV files. Their is a guided process for setting the mappings correctly.

* Filtered views and query views.

* Ability to export filtered data as JSON / CSV, apparently other web UIs don't support this.

* There is also a docker image option to run it as Elasticsearch removed website plugins starting v5.0.

We originally wrote it in React v0.14.0 and have made it compatible with the
React v15.6. There is an ongoing refactoring effort to translate all the code
to use ES6 idioms.

Would like to hear what improvements can be made, I am not perfectly happy
with how we are supporting mappings in the import process.

